# My first rescue dog



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I found this dog:


 
Scarlet 
*Chocolate Labrador Retriever*

* Large







Adult







Female







Dog *


   
   





*More About Scarlet*


Meet Scarlet! She is a 4 year old Chocolate Lab. She was found in a deer blind with a male companion. He has already found his new home. Scarlet tested positive for heartworm so she had to go through her treatments before being placed up for adoption. She is now heartworm free and on prevention and looking for her forever home. She is a very sweet girl with a beautiful coat. She just wants desperately to be loved and to be a part of the family. She is good with other dogs and cats. If you would like to know more about Scarlet, please send an e-mail to [email protected] 

Scarlet is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered

**************************

Oh. My. God. I fell in love as soon as I saw her picture. She's the absolute perfect size for Mojo (I wanted a bigger dog, because I have a feeling HE'S going to be big.) and she's not a puppy... she's already spayed (that was a big thing too. This is horrible going through this recovery with Moj... I'm not sure I'd want to go through this worry again.) she's up-to-date... I emailed them and the woman called be back not even an hour later. She was super nice, she said Scarlet was the sweetest thing ever. She lives in a foster home with TWO OTHER GOLDEN RETRIEVERS and a couple of cats. I guess she acts very "motherly" with the cats, and enjoys bathing them with her tongue LOL. 

I asked about her heartworm, and she said she's free of it and now on preventative, and as long as she stays on that she should be fine. (My heart breaks for dogs with heartworms. )

She's not very expensive. $150! And that includes a license for my city and rabies vaccination and stuff. We're SUPPOSED to be meeting her on Saturday, if Gary can get the day off work. If not... well, they're going to try and work out a day. She seemed really excited that I was interested in her! I emailed the application back, so after they approve that and we meet with Mojo to make sure they get along (he should though, right? I mean, he's only 5 months old...) they will set up a house visit, when they bring Scarlet. HOPEFULLY Mojo doesn't turn territorial... (I don't think he will, he's had his buddy Storm in here a couple of times, and he's a labrador) 

If they're satisfied with our home, and think she'll be well taken care of... we sign the papers, pay and she stays! 

:crossfing

I'm so hoping this works out. I am a LITTLE nervous... I've never rescued a dog before... But I'm just going to stay positive, and now that I have all of you wonderful people to chat with and ask questions too I feel confident that we can do this!!

Wish us luck!! :heartbeat


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a pretty girl. It would be great if you could open your home for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scarlett*

Boy, what a sweet face Scarlett has-she sure is beautiful!!!
Did it say she was Blind? 

Is Mojo Neutered? It would be best to bring Mojo when you and your Hubby go to the rescue. 

Just look at Scarlett posing!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

They didn't say if she was blind or not... I think it might be the angle of the camera. 

We're bringing Mojo on Saturday with us. They show at a Petsmart in Flint, Michigan. So that's where we'll meet. I can see how she does around other dogs then too. And yep, Mojo's neutered! He'll be completely healed by Saturday! His incision is REALLY doing well, you can only see it a little!! 

She's a total babe! My in-laws have five labradors, one of them is a male chocolate lab a little older than her, and I was telling my MIL that Bully (their chocolate lab) would go gaga over Scarlett! LOL. 

I will get lots of pictures on Saturday if he can get that day off!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

(the notes said she was found in a "deer blind", a deer stand where the hunter hides so he can shoot the deer when they come by.)

She's beautiful, and it sounds like the rescue has taken care of all her vet needs, so you are really getting a great dog whose all up to date and can just come home and start occupying your couch!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Ohhh, I thought she meant... because her eyes looked kinda weird in the pictures! I'm sorry. About the blind thing. 

The woman I talked to said their owner just dropped them off in the deer blind. And when they were found they were both whimpering from the cold (this was a couple of months ago) and were shivering and were in pretty bad shape.  I just get so angry, knowing someone could do that.

I'm pretty excited for her to come home and have a couch to occupy! LOL! 

I do feel a little guilty, because she's not the worst of the worst that need to be adopted... but I think for my first rescue I want to start off with one like this. She'll only be my second dog... ever. When it comes time for me to rescue a dog STRAIGHT out of the shelter (out of a kennel) I want to have a lot of dog experience under my belt. 

We're going to be making up her room tomorrow. (I'm so obsessive)

I did the same before we got our cat and before we got Mojo. 

"Everything needs to be ready! His bed! His kennel! His room! His toys... they need to be ready when he gets here!!"

My husband says I act like a pregnant mom-to-be... with the "nesting" instinct. Haaa.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful and i bet Mojo will love her. Good luck at the meeting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjennfer*

Mssjennfer

Forgive me I never heard of a deer blind. 

I think you have to wait until Saturday and see how Cosmo and She get along and that will be the determining factor. I worry you will get your hopes up too much and then if it isn't a fit, which I REALLY THINK it will BE, you will be crushed!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

No no, don't worry about it! A lot of our friends are hunters, so I (kinda) know what a deer blind is. 

Yep, we have it all set to meet now, I got the email back this morning. It does seem like I'm getting my hopes up (which, I'll admit, I am a little bit) but I'm also preparing myself if it doesn't work out. I like to try to see things as win-win situations. This one is... if it doesn't work out with Scarlet, we're going to send in our GRRoM application and go ahead with that. So whether I get Scarlet or not, we still win. (And so does a dog) 

We were planning on getting the room ready for ANY dog we're going to get. I just want to clean out a lot of it in general too, so I might as well set it all up. (Kennel, toys, food/water area)

We have an extra kennel that's always been downstairs in case of a tornado. (I'm absolutely TERRIFIED of them) 

So I have pretty much everything I need for a new dog. Also, this way, with the room done I can have Mojo practice boundaries. 

:wave:

I'll keep you updated!



Karen519 said:


> Mssjennfer
> 
> Forgive me I never heard of a deer blind.
> 
> I think you have to wait until Saturday and see how Cosmo and She get along and that will be the determining factor. I worry you will get your hopes up too much and then if it isn't a fit, which I REALLY THINK it will BE, you will be crushed!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

People are awful! Poor dogs left in a deer blind. Did the idiot owner think they would be okay in one??????? Sheeeeesh.
I think Miss Scarlet will fit in fine. Labs stay puppyish their entire life and she will probably just looooove to have a cute young playmate. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Good luck on Saturday.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> People are awful! Poor dogs left in a deer blind. Did the idiot owner think they would be okay in one??????? Sheeeeesh.
> I think Miss Scarlet will fit in fine. Labs stay puppyish their entire life and she will probably just looooove to have a cute young playmate. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Good luck on Saturday.


I know. But for an "owner" to even THINK of just dropping their dogs off ANYWHERE... I'd think they wouldn't care if they were okay or not. 

I just don't see how someone could DO that! Animals escape, I understand. But actually abandoning an animal... Throwing it out... That baffles me. 

Thanks for the finger crossing! I'm hoping for the best! Mojo can sense how excited I am, because when I go up to him and ask "ARE YOU EXCITED TO GET A SISTER!?" he gets SUPER wiggly and jumpy. Heehee.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck! She is gorgeous. My famale lab/golden is a really dark brown, so a lot of people think she is a chocolate lab. LOL

Don't feel any guilt for adopting her and not a "more needy" dog. You are opening up space for another dog to come into rescue. So you are helping immensely!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Good luck! She is gorgeous. My famale lab/golden is a really dark brown, so a lot of people think she is a chocolate lab. LOL
> 
> Don't feel any guilt for adopting her and not a "more needy" dog. You are opening up space for another dog to come into rescue. So you are helping immensely!


Awww! 

And that's true... I guess I never really thought about that!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Good Luck! I just went through the process myself


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Hurray for you for rescuing! And don't feel bad for getting overexcited. It just shows you have a lot of love in your heart to give. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful! I hope all works out for all of you. She's beautiful!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

MissJenn....your enthusiasm is contagious...we're all excited with you!
Scarlett is a doll, love chocolate labs...good luck and :crossfing for you!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck with the adoption and i hope it works out for you....we have a golden and we adopted and yellow lab 3 months ago he was 9 months old at the time and he is now 1 year old our golden is a female and she is 16 months old....they get along great and liked each other when they met and continue to enjoy each other alot they play and run non stop lol....so this was a successful rescue for us....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

When Gus turned 5 months old, we were taking him to Petsmart to get him a birthday present, and the local animal shelter was there with 2 dogs left. One was a scrawny little chocolate lab mix, and I decided we should foster him for a week. After that week, I couldn't give him up, and Charlie Brown has been with us for almost 2 years now! It'll be 2 years at the end of next month. Best birthday present Gus ever got 

Good luck with Scarlett. I hope she fits in as well with Mojo as Charlie did with Gus.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That's wonderful!!!! I had a chocolate lab, Hershey, who passed away this spring and I keep looking at the Labs4Rescue chocolate labs that need a home. _'Chocolate'_ and _'gold'_ go together really well, BTW :

Hershey (11 yrs at the time) wasn't too happy to have a puppy to play with when I first got Jack but she warmed up to him after a week or so. When I rescued Vanilla (a lab) she would lift her lip at the boyz when they got near her but that only lasted a short time and I think it was based on fear. I hope Mojo and Scarlet hit it off!!!

YING AND YANG (Jack and Hershey)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind words everyone! I feel so confident that I can do this now!

We have confirmation about meeting up! Saturday, noon, at the Petsmart! I'm hoping to try to have a "pack walk" with her and Mojo around the store, to see how they do! 

(Funny/cute little side-story that I didn't know where else to post)

Last night Gary was on his way home, and I get a phone call from him. Well, those always worry me because I assume he's in a car accident or something. He's like, "We have a visitor up front!" 

So I look outside, and it was Storm, the yellow labrador from down the street! His owners are pretty close friends of ours. He always escapes because their fence isn't very tall. 

So I go outside, call him over (he was in the middle of the yard) and he comes straight over, into the open door and starts playing with Mojo. LMAO. I'm like, you little stinker! Mojo's supposed to stay calm and quiet! Moj hasn't had anyone to play with for almost a week though, so I didn't have the heart to stop them... they weren't wrestling or anything. 

It was just kinda cute. =D


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

gold'nchocolate said:


> _'Chocolate'_ and _'gold'_ go together really well, BTW :


OHHHHHHHHH! That's what your NAME MEANS! How wonderful!! Thank you for sharing that photo! That is so cool!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations!! How exciting!! Rescuing is awesome! Sure hope the meet up works out good. My niece and her husband rescued a chocolate lab from our local shelter a few months ago. His name is Zeus and is a real sweetie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keep us posted*

Keep us all posted!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Mojo, and Scarlett. I hope she and Mojo hit it off! I don't understand some people...at least she and the male were rescued and have found homes...they're the lucky ones.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I'm holding my breath here for you and watching this thread closely.... but I have a feeling all will go well for you.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks all! I have my fingers, toes, legs and eyes crossed! Hehehe. I have a feeling it will go well too... I don't think he's old enough to be defensive yet. We'll just have to see how SHE feels about HIM. 

Eeeeeeee!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjennfer*

Mssjennfer

Tomorrow is the BIG DAY RIGHT?
You're going to see your girl!
She is Gorgeous!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

TOMORROW *IIISSS* THE BIG DAY, YES!!!

I have been counting down the days, I am so excited. LOL. I've prepared myself for the worst as well, though. If she doesn't get along with Mojo we will simply go another route! 

BUT I HAVE A GOOD FEELING!

There will be lots of pictures taken!!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We will be waiting!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I have my camera ready, Mojo ready, barf bags ready (for the long car ride...) and myself ready!

Scarlet, here we come!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*

I JUST CAN'T wait to hear about Scarlett!!

Love her name!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS.

I just had the best time. This is going to be a long post...

As I type this, the YouTube videos are uploading. 

Okay so we get to Petsmart. Mojo was being SO BAD on his leash. He was jumping all over everyone, pulling with all his might, not listening to a WORD I'm saying. I'd put him into sit when someone went to pet him and he wouldn't stay! He was a complete nutjob, and I just PRAY it's the phase everyone's saying... he even peed on one of the workers. He was so excited. He's NEVER peed from excitement before. 

Okay. So... we normall go to the Petsmart in Saginaw, and there are a couple of dogs once in a while... THIS Petsmart was in Flint. TONS. OF. DOGS. EVERYWHERE. Barking... growling... 

Well, the woman from the shelter was there, but the foster woman wasn't yet. (We were kinda early) so we were talking to the shelter lady and Mojo's going crazy still... KINDA calming down a little. I'm all anxious for Scarlet to come, not knowing if she's going to be walked on a leash or what.

A couple of Petsmart workers were talking nearby, talking about this "beautiful chocolate labrador coming in" ... I KNEW THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT HER. She was on a cart in a crate with a couple other animals on top. (Hard to explain, I have a picture)

The foster asked us not to bring Mojo yet because she was a little protective of her crate. So we waited for her to be let out onto her leash.

Absolutely beautiful. No pulling. No jumping. 

She cried a lot though. But I don't blame her... for what she's been through PLUS she just had an hour's car ride... PLUS there were tons of dogs barking all over. So we went to a quiet corner, and she quieted down a little. Her and Mojo were sniffing each other, they liked each other, I could tell. Mojo rolls onto his back and allowed her to sniff his stuff... so he was submitting to her, which was kinda cool. 

Well. The foster lady's aunt works at our vet's! So she knows our vet! And her aunt knows Mojo (he made a big impression on them... he wore that bowtie his last round of shots and "made them" something, I can post that picture too) ... anyway, so she knows our vet, our vet was saying great things about us. It was like it was meant to be. PLUS, the foster lady used to work at the vets office in the city I live in! It's such a small world. Scarlet was meant for us. We were meant to save her.

So, here's her backstory.

She and her friend (they think he was her brother, they were both chocolate labs and looked like each other) were in this deer blind with FOUR CATS. All locked in there. She was starving. All bones. Head shrunken in. Fleas. Hardly any fur. Heartworm. Very close to death...

They saved her friend, and he got adopted out right away (he didn't have heartworm) and the people that adopted HIM have a golden retriever too!

Well, she's been through treatment and is now heartworm free. She's on preventative. Up to date on shots. They really wanted her to go to a home with another dog, preferably male, preferably a larger dog. She does well with all the foster dogs, but they said she needed a friend of her own. She cried because she's been moved from shelter to shelter the past year, and now the foster home... and just doesn't have a home that's hers. 

The only time she jumped was when they tried to get her to sit. She's going to need a LOT of work. Trust wise, love wise and especially training wise. We're enrolling her in the same class Mojo's taking. 

I feel like I'm forgetting stuff. I probably am... 

ANYWAY. Here are the videos. I know some have helped me learn to embed, but I still don't think I'm doing it right. When I click the youtube icon in the address bar... it just says "This website does not supply identity information" ... so... I'll just post links from now on, LOL. Mojo wasn't TOO bad in these videos. He knew I'd be putting them online, so he acted a little better. And you can hear all the barking in the background. The crying is Scarlet. 

OH. They trusted/liked us so much they offered for us to take her home TODAY! They said they didn't even need a home interview, but Gary had to go to work and our house isn't completely ready for two dogs yet, so they are bringing her WEDNESDAY. (I can't wait.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9NdrXw92Is&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHLidvbIXLM&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwUZiAPGf4c&feature=channel

DSCN1329.JPG 
This is what Mojo "made" for the vet and her staff and brought for his last round of puppy shots. He's such a charmer.  LOL

DSCN1497.JPG
This was what Scarlet was in when she came. The guy with the shorts... she's in the kennel right in front of him, on the bottom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So excited*

I am so excited for you!
When do you bring Scarlett home?

Haven't had a chance to see videos yet!!

She sounds wonderul!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

She's being brought to our house on Wednesday, so they can do a home check!!! I'M SO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats - Mojo is BIG like my Max. We'll have to see as they grow, who comes up on the top of the scale! Enjoy your new family member. Best wishes to you all!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scarlett*

SCARLETT IS GORGEOUS AND SO IS MOJO!!! they seem to get along very nicely.
WHAT A PAIR THEY WILL MAKE.
Hope you and your Hubby will be walking them together it will be easier.
to KEEP HER from Jumping, remind me to tell you about an empty plastic Coke or Pepsi bottle, filled halfway with pennies. When you give it a quick shake it startles the dog to stop the jumping or bad behavior!!


----------



## hoop4321 (Jul 27, 2009)

so happy and excited for you.....there is nothing like rescuing!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope you get to give her a new home! It seemed like she was trying to get to the person she knows. Looks like she will become a very devoted pupper!

Love Mojo's gift!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Scarlet is being dropped off at my house in about two hours. We have a vet appointment at 4:30... and then we're going on our first (real) trip to Petsmart, to buy her a toofbrush and lots of toys.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent story! Great videos too. Im so glad you are taking her. A real sweetie. With your love and patience she will do great!
God Bless


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

What a great thread. I am so excited for you. Looking forward to pics of her in her forever home with her forever family. Brilliant.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Aww thanks you guys!!    I can't WAIT to upload pictures!!


----------

